
World clock, when? - drydot
Are we going to terminate the absurd concept of time zones? I wonder why those feudal folks decided that it is important that at noon the sun must be above.
======
CarolineW
We already have a "World Clock" \- you can adopt it too. Just always work by
Zulu time.

So if someone asks you what time it is, give them the answer in Zulu time.
When they look confused, explain.

Then you'll have to work out what time - Zulu time - you have your breakfast,
and your lunch, and your evening meal. So suddenly you'll be having breakfast
at, say, 12:00 Zulu. Does that help? _How_ does it help?

So I want to phone you - how do I know what time to call? Any time after
breakfast? Cool - what time do you have breakfast?

So, are you instead going to synchronise your day to mine? I sure as heck
aren't going to go to bed when the Sun is at its peak and get up a little
after it has set. Would you do that?

This comes up every year or so on HN and I honestly just don't understand the
mind-set of people who suggest it. I'd seriously like to know how you would
address the above, and how you can see this possibly working.

------
mtmail
You could switch to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time)

------
drydot
..Specially when people tends to travel more and more

~~~
onion2k
A few years ago there were approximately one billion people who travelled
abroad for at least one night (that's the last year I can find a number for).
That's about 15% of the population of Earth. It's reasonable to say that
_most_ people don't travel internationally, even if the amount has gone up by
a few percent. We're a long way off abandoning timezones.

